# Juventus - Chievo: 2-0



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

Tanto a poco, purtroppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

Massacro.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2012)

Giocano praticamente con le riserve...questi si possono permettere di fare turn over in campionato e giocare con i titolari in CL


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Vincono facile facile.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (22 Settembre 2012)

Vince la Juve 3-0


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbè ciao, "la bestia nera". Ma de che'


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Che invasati, una bella bomba ci tirerei su quel ***** di stadio.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2012)

Mi attendo una goleada, purtroppo


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Al posto di Pirlo gioca Pogba?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Che invasati, una bella bomba ci tirerei su quel ***** di stadio.



E' vero oh, sono invasatissimi questi, se erano al posto dei tifosi del Barca che facevano chiedevano lo stipendio mensile allo stato?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Al posto di Pirlo gioca Pogba?



Si


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Pogba deve ancora toccare un pallone e sembra sia il nuovo pallone d'oro.


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' vero oh, sono invasatissimi questi, se erano al posto dei tifosi del Barca che facevano chiedevano lo stipendio mensile allo stato?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ok 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bella parata


----------



## Sindaco (22 Settembre 2012)

ma la partita è iniziata o stanno ancora facendo il minuto di silenzio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> ma la partita è iniziata o stanno ancora facendo il minuto di silenzio?



E' cosi noiosa? 

Io sto guardando solo a tratti


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> ma la partita è iniziata o stanno ancora facendo il minuto di silenzio?


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2012)

rigori?


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> rigori?



Tra poco...


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

4 di recupero, ROTFL


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Si scateneranno nel secondo tempo.


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Che primo tempo noioso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

La Juve non sta affatto giocando bene,ma il Chievo è zero assoluto in attacco. Manco per sbaglio segneranno un gol.


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Comunque quanto e' scarso chiellini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Juve non sta affatto giocando bene,ma il Chievo è zero assoluto in attacco. Manco per sbaglio segneranno un gol.



Il Chievo offensivamente credo sia la squadra più scarsa della Serie A


----------



## sheva90 (22 Settembre 2012)

Vincono facile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

finirà tipo 3-0 visto che nel secondo tempo fanno sempre i fenomeni.


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2012)

la juve cmq con Asamoah ha fatto un affarone

poi Conte gli ha subito trovato un ruolo in cui sta facendo benissimo, pur non avendoci mai giocato.


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Entrato Vidal è fatta


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> la juve cmq con Asamoah ha fatto un affarone
> 
> poi Conte gli ha subito trovato un ruolo in cui sta facendo benissimo, pur non avendoci mai giocato.



Asamoah è fortissimo, questa sera avrà recuperato non so quanti palloni, in oltre riesce sempre a farsi vedere libero sulla fascia, gran affare. (Ovviamente noi invece prendiamo Constant).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Entrato Vidal è fatta



Tra poco segna

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mamma mia ma il Chievo è scarsissimo, cioè hanno certi giocatori che non so come facciano ad essere professionisti


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

La risolverà Bendtner


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> La risolverà Bendtner



Mi ero scordato della sua esistenza LOL


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ero scordato della sua esistenza LOL



Vedrai, dopo il gol di Quagliarella all'esordio in champions ci sta quello di Bendtner all'esordio italiano, coi giornali che domani lo pomperanno come acquisto intelligente e top player low cost...


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma Bendtner non gioca mai?


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ero scordato della sua esistenza LOL



che scandalo. Ti sei dimenticato del top player?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> che scandalo. Ti sei dimenticato del top player?


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha segnato?


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2012)

Difesa imbarazzante lasciatelo pure da solo tranquilli


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha segnato?



Quagliarella, abbandonato da tutti su calcio d'angolo, mezza rovesciata, Sorrentino ci arriva ma entra comunque.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (22 Settembre 2012)

Mah.. inutile guardare la juve..


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Quagliarotfl.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

Questi rischiano di vincerle tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2012)

Ricordatevi che la rube inizia a giocare nel secondo tempo


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Sempre nel secondo tempo la sblocca xD


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno sfondano quota 100 e secondo campionato di fila senza sconfitta.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma il chievo è davvero poca poca cosa. Imbarazzanti sotto ogni punto di vista. Impossibile che comincino a perdere in casa contro questi brocchi..


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Ha raddoppiato


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Non perdono mai,


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il fenomeno Quagliarella


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

L'avevo detto.....ormai.


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2012)

Piccinini: " il Top Player e' quagliarella"


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma mettere Cruzado e Moscardelli dall'inizio no eh?


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Piccinini: " il Top Player e' quagliarella"


Esatto immaginavo già queste uscite 
Lo volevano dare all'inter per pazzini


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Quagliarella il nuovo Top Player


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2012)

Che aquistone asamoha che AQUISTONE...pagato quanto? 40? no 30? no 15.....

E pure parrucchino ha trasformato sta mandria da dei trasandati ad una squadra che non perde mai


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Tifo noi abbiamo il nuovo capello


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

Il campionato gli serve solo come allenamento per la Champions


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il campionato gli serve solo come allenamento per la Champions



Sembra di vedere l'Inter post calciopoli in quanto a difficoltà riscontrate in Serie A


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il campionato gli serve solo come allenamento per la Champions



è pur sempre il chievo  









una delle tante squadre con cui noi perderemo sia all'andata che al ritorno


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il campionato gli serve solo come allenamento per la Champions


----------



## The Ripper (22 Settembre 2012)

cvd
quaglia è troppo forte
sono fortissimi, da europa


----------



## BB7 (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma qualcuno pensava seriamente che il Chievo potesse fermarli?


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Sul 2 a 0 continuano...noi sia che siamo sullo 0a 0 sia che siamo sotto di uno/due gol giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo, come se stessimo vincendo tipo 3/4 a 0.

Prima o poi faranno il triplete pure loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Martedì hanno la Fiorentina fuori casa giusto?


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

L'unica e' sperare nella fiorentina o all'olimpico contro la roma, visto che entrambe ne hanno prese 4/5


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Corrono TROPPO, è una roba disumana dai. Martedì correranno di nuovo come maiali e Sabato idem più forte di prima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto è irritante Caressa?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Corrono TROPPO, è una roba disumana dai. Martedì correranno di nuovo come maiali e Sabato idem più forte di prima.



Ti è venuto qualche dubbio come dire, EPOcale?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto corrono? Quanto fanno pressing? Cioe dai ma questi non sono normali

Vorrei sapere cosa fa conte durante la settimana


----------



## Dottorm (22 Settembre 2012)

è triste Venezia...

io cambio sport


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

sono invincibili.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Settembre 2012)

però non si può, questi ogni ripartenza fanno fallo e nessuno dice niente, quando de jong soffia verso un avversario, giallo, beh così è semplice, basta non far giocare gli altri...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Comunque c'è poco da dire, sono troppo forti, da loro anche Mesbah e Traorè diventerebbero fenomeni.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cvd
> quaglia è troppo forte
> sono fortissimi, da europa



Possono fare una buona champions,mentre stravincono il campionato,ma non possono competere per la vittoria.Hanno limiti considerevoli in attacco(almeno per il livello delle altre big in Europa)per poter puntare alla coppa!


----------



## Tesla (22 Settembre 2012)

cmq il Chievo ha giocato una partita scandalosa, tutto il tempo a difendersi e poi nell'occasione in cui dovevano farlo seriamente, cioè il calcio d'angolo, fanno rovesciare indisturbato in area Quagliarella... con noi queste cose non accadono mai, anzi sono sicuro che sputeranno sangue dal primo all'ultimo minuto di recupero. Sembra che contro la Juve, così come accadde con l'Inter di qualche anno fa, le squadre partino già battute. Detto questo, bisogna ammettere che i gobbi giochino un bel calcio e ciò esalta le qualità di giocatori che di per sè non sono eccelsi... e poi corrono e pressano dal primo all'ultimo minuto, una condizione atletica e una grinta fuori dal comune, merito dello staff tecnico e del parrucchino... se penso ai nostri ed a quel troll di Allegri mi vien da piangere


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Spero che qualcuno per sbaglio li batta per salvaguardiare il nostro record.Forse il Napoli puo' fare qualcosa!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Ora hanno Fiorentina e Roma, se le vincono entrambe addio.


----------



## Gollume (22 Settembre 2012)

Vinceranno il campionato con 15 punti sulla seconda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

meglio non dire niente sulle prossime 2 partite


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ora hanno Fiorentina e Roma, se le vincono entrambe addio.



Io confido più nel Napoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Beh l'imbattibilita' la perdono il 25 novembre,alla 14a giornata,non ricordo con chi pero'!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Io dico che faranno un record assoluto, cioè imbattibilità e scudetto per due anni consecutivi. Chi scommette con me ?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che faranno un record assoluto, cioè imbattibilità e scudetto per due anni consecutivi. Chi scommette con me ?




Io mi gioco un caffè


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che faranno un record assoluto, cioè imbattibilità e scudetto per due anni consecutivi. Chi scommette con me ?



No dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io mi gioco un caffè


Andata


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

la juventus la battiamo noi a san siro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No dai


Cosa hai da offrire ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa hai da offrire ?



Il mio iPhone 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cvd
> quaglia è troppo forte
> sono fortissimi, da europa


Incredibile come un goal, *uno solo* nel momento adatto possa far rinascere un calciatore.
Goal del 2-2 contro il Chelsea e a casa loro e Quagliarella che rinasce, risolve anche la partita col Chievo, ecco qua, hanno trovato il loro top player.
Questo campionato potevamo anche evitare di giocarlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il mio iPhone 4


Bene, io ti giro il caffè di Blu


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possono fare una buona champions,mentre stravincono il campionato,ma non possono competere per la vittoria.Hanno limiti considerevoli in attacco(almeno per il livello delle altre big in Europa)per poter puntare alla coppa!



Vero che in Europa l'attacco non è all'altezza ma non si sa mai, ma se a gennaio arrivasse Drogba, visto che in Cina ci sono problemi, allora saranno uccelli per diabetici per tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

si ma non avranno fortuna per sempre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Vero che in Europa l'attacco non è all'altezza ma non si sa mai, ma se a gennaio arrivasse Drogba, visto che in Cina ci sono problemi, allora saranno uccelli per diabetici per tutti.


Ehhh, addirittura ? Non ho dubbi che questa Juve possa mettere in difficoltà chiunque, però penso che con le due Spagnole e con il Bayern debba chinare un attimino il capo  se poi mi buttate fuori anche loro, complimenti, siete una delle squadre più forti di sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> bene, io ti giro il caffè di blu


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Incredibile come un goal, *uno solo* nel momento adatto possa far rinascere un calciatore.
> Goal del 2-2 contro il Chelsea e a casa loro e Quagliarella che rinasce, risolve anche la partita col Chievo, ecco qua, hanno trovato il loro top player.
> Questo campionato potevamo anche evitare di giocarlo.
> 
> ...




Splendidi il caffè lo pago lo stesso, anche se vinco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi il caffè lo pago lo stesso, anche se vinco.



Caffè nero colombiano?


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Io mi gioco la nonna


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

non ho ancora visto e non vedrò le partite della juve quest'anno, tanto sono scontate...

han resuscitato anche quagliarella, potrebbero anche vincerle tutte


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io mi gioco la nonna


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Quindi Ice in realtà è Magalli?


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma mettere Cruzado e Moscardelli dall'inizio no eh?



2 fenomeni  stasera solo Paloschi avrebbe potuto fermare i gobbi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2 fenomeni  stasera solo Paloschi avrebbe potuto fermare i gobbi



Beh secondo me potevano fare un qualcosina in più rispetto a Hatemaj e Thereau


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi Ice in realtà è Magalli?



Ho sbagliato, sono indeciso se giocarmi tua sor..  ehmmm mia nonna livestrong o mio nonno blu...decidi te..per me e' uguale


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato, sono indeciso se giocarmi tua sor..  ehmmm mia nonna livestrong o mio nonno blu...decidi te..per me e' uguale



Guarda che ti faccio visitare da Traorè questa notte


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato, sono indeciso se giocarmi tua sor..  ehmmm mia nonna livestrong o mio nonno blu...decidi te..per me e' uguale



Ice e Darren sempre off-topic


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Il nonnino che ci richiama all'attenzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice e Darren sempre off-topic





iceman. ha scritto:


> Il nonnino che ci richiama all'attenzione



io e Ice siamo Rated OT le Superstars dell'OT


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> io e Ice siamo Rated OT le Superstars dell'OT



....e continuate ad essere OT......


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e continuate ad essere OT......


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ehhh, addirittura ? Non ho dubbi che questa Juve possa mettere in difficoltà chiunque, però penso che con le due Spagnole e con il Bayern debba chinare un attimino il capo  se poi mi buttate fuori anche loro, complimenti, siete una delle squadre più forti di sempre


Con un vero bomber davanti ce la giocheremmo con chiunque. Del resto spesso la champ non la vince la squadra più forte in assoluto, ma quella che si trova nelle condizioni migliori al momento giusto, sia fisiche che di fortuna (vedi Chelsea dell'anno scorso).


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

Comunque vi vedo troppo sconsolati, l'anno scorso ce la siamo giocati fino alla fine con 10 infortunati a partita... Non sono la squadra del millennio, certo col livello attuale del campionato italiano avranno vita strafacile...



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Con un vero bomber davanti ce la giocheremmo con chiunque. Del resto spesso la champ non la vince la squadra più forte in assoluto, ma quella che si trova nelle condizioni migliori al momento giusto, sia fisiche che di fortuna (vedi Chelsea dell'anno scorso).



Per fortuna ho letto che Drogba ha dichiarato che sta bene in Cina e la vostra politica almeno sugli ingaggi mi sembra oculata...
Sulla Champions hai ragione servono una serie di fattori, è anche vero che potreste un po' pagare l'inesperienza di certi giocatori a lungo andare, quando le partite si faranno da dentro o fuori (speriamo  ).


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Mi sorprende che tanti non evidenzino come ieri abbiano faticato un po' troppo a trovare la via del goal contro un Chievo ridicolo e come qst'anno la loro fase difensiva (vd. Genoa) lascia molto spazio a contropiedi pericolosissimi (contro il Napoli in supercoppa).

Insomma, forti si, imbattibili non credo proprio..

p.s Oggi il Borussia ha perso la sua imbattibilità che durava da 35 partite..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Vero che in Europa l'attacco non è all'altezza ma non si sa mai, ma se a gennaio arrivasse Drogba, visto che in Cina ci sono problemi, allora saranno uccelli per diabetici per tutti.



Puo' arrivare anche Drogba,siete sempre inferiori,nettamente,alle 2 spagnole e anche al Bayern.Non vi sopravvalutate troppo!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Puo' arrivare anche Drogba,siete sempre inferiori,nettamente,alle 2 spagnole e anche al Bayern.Non vi sopravvalutate troppo!



Inferiori ancora sì, nettamente è da vedere. Del resto anche contro il Chelsea molti dicevano: vi asfaltano. A proposito, ad un certo punto nel primo tempo le statistiche dicevano possesso palla Juve 56%-Chelsea 44% e non si giocava a Torino...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Inferiori ancora sì, nettamente è da vedere. Del resto anche contro il Chelsea molti dicevano: vi asfaltano. A proposito, ad un certo punto nel primo tempo le statistiche dicevano possesso palla Juve 56%-Chelsea 44% e non si giocava a Torino...



La Juve è piu' forte del Chelsea,senza dubbio.D'altronde la squadra inglese non è tra le prime 5-6 d'Europa.Poi ovviamente tutti alla fine hanno speranze di vittoria,si gioca in 11,pero' vedendo la situazione con raziocinio,le 3 sopraccitate sono di un altro pianeta!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice e Darren sempre off-topic



Ma tu hai il doppio di messaggi di Ice. Il bue che dice ******* all'asino o, come dalle mie parti, il lupo dice scoreggione all'asino

PS: ma anche c o r n u t o è censurato? Adesso contatto piscio de gatto e organizzo una sollevazione popolare


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che faranno un record assoluto, cioè imbattibilità e scudetto per due anni consecutivi. Chi scommette con me ?



Io ne sono più che convinto!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Il Chelsea, ovvero la squadra che perse 4-1 contro l'Atletico Madrid, 

P.s ma [MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION] ero convinto, cn un simile avatar tu fossi milanista..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Inferiori ancora sì, nettamente è da vedere. Del resto anche contro il Chelsea molti dicevano: vi asfaltano. A proposito, ad un certo punto nel primo tempo le statistiche dicevano possesso palla Juve 56%-Chelsea 44% e non si giocava a Torino...



posso capire la felicità perchè sono anni che non giocate in Champions e un 2-2 contro i Campioni d'Europa è un ottimo inizio, però sembra quasi che avete vinto...cioè il Chelsea non è niente di che, io per primo pensavo che vinceva la Juve

il vero miracolo è stato il nostro 2-2 al Camp Nou 1 anno fa senza Ibra


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea, ovvero la squadra che perse 4-1 contro l'Atletico Madrid,
> 
> P.s ma [MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION] ero convinto, cn un simile avatar tu fossi milanista..



No sono juventino da 50 anni, però, trovandomi in un forum milanista, ho pensato che fosse cortese prendere un nick che ricordasse tre grandi e indimenticabili campioni del Milan. Prima di essere tifoso sono uno sportivo e bisogna togliersi il cappello di fronte a grandi giocatori, anche di squadre avversarie.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Quagliarella lo potevamo prendere noi quest'estate, ora difficilmente lo cederebbero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi il caffè lo pago lo stesso, anche se vinco.


Gentleman, quindi lo paghi a me a Darren, dopo che lui però ha ceduto il suo iPhone 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Inferiori ancora sì, nettamente è da vedere. *Del resto anche contro il Chelsea molti dicevano: vi asfaltano*. A proposito, ad un certo punto nel primo tempo le statistiche dicevano possesso palla Juve 56%-Chelsea 44% e non si giocava a Torino...


Io proprio per questo ero convinto che avreste addirittura vinto, non ho gli stessi anni tuoi ma un po' d'esperienza ce l'ho e finisce sempre sempre così  specialmente se la squadra che deve essere asfaltata è competitiva come la Juve.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Quagliarella lo potevamo prendere noi quest'estate, ora difficilmente lo cederebbero.


Tra Borriello, Pazzini, Matri, azzi e mazzi, lui sarebbe stato l'acquisto migliore.
Ciò nonostante, non è sicuramente un Quagliarella che avrebbe cambiato questo Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Il chelsea poca roba? E' la prima in premier a noi ci avrebbe asfaltati. Giocare in Inghilterra non è mai facile, tra l'altro il chelsea in CL l'anno scorso in casa aveva sempre vinto....

E' la prima volta che viene fermata da un pareggio in casa, oltretutto facendosi recuperare 2 gol.

Continuo a ripeterlo se la rube passa gli ottavi, non c'è squadra che potrà fermarli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Con un vero bomber davanti ce la giocheremmo con chiunque. Del resto spesso la champ non la vince la squadra più forte in assoluto, ma quella che si trova nelle condizioni migliori al momento giusto, sia fisiche che di fortuna (vedi Chelsea dell'anno scorso).


Ti posso dare ragione, sebbene siate più scarsi delle suddette tre, in caso di sfida con loro, con un po' di fortuna, potreste anche passare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il chelsea poca roba? E' la prima in premier a noi ci avrebbe asfaltati. Giocare in Inghilterra non è mai facile, tra l'altro il chelsea in CL l'anno scorso in casa aveva sempre vinto....
> 
> E' la prima volta che viene fermata da un pareggio in casa, oltretutto facendosi recuperare 2 gol.
> 
> Continuo a ripeterlo se la rube passa gli ottavi, non c'è squadra che potrà fermarli


A noi ci asfalterebbe anche la Fiorentina ora come ora.


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Bè real juve secondo me non ha storia.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai il doppio di messaggi di Ice. Il bue che dice ******* all'asino o, come dalle mie parti, il lupo dice scoreggione all'asino
> 
> PS: ma anche c o r n u t o è censurato? Adesso contatto piscio de gatto e organizzo una sollevazione popolare


 [MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION] sei tanto saggio....
Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio, si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli quando non può dare il cattivo esempio.

-- Fabrizio De André


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma il fatto che sia prima in Premier cosa significa? Anche la Lazio è prima in Serie A..

Ripeto: 4-1 contro l'Atletico e una difesa imbarazzante.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Settembre 2012)

li minaccia di chiuderli nello spogliatoio con thuram e l'arbitro in caso di sconfitta ... se un metodo funziona, perché cambiarlo?
lo ha detto anche carrera a proposito di vucinic ... o corri durante gli allenamenti o ... [V.M.18 anni]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Bè real juve secondo me non ha storia.



già, pure il City è stato preso a schiaffi (anche se per 2 volte sono passati in vantaggio) che hanno una rosa paurosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già, pure il City è stato preso a schiaffi (anche se per 2 volte sono passati in vantaggio) che hanno una rosa paurosa


Starei attento a dire che il City è superiore alla Juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che sia prima in Premier cosa significa? Anche la Lazio è prima in Serie A..
> 
> Ripeto: 4-1 contro l'Atletico e una difesa imbarazzante.



Anche noi abbiamo perso 4-0 col deportivo con nesta e maldini in difesa

Cosa significa????? 

Questa squadra per TUTTO L'ANNO SCORSO, ha sempre vinto in casa in CL è la prima volta che non vince . 
Io do solo meriti alla rube, prima partita ai livello internazionale contro una inglese in casa loro hanno recuperato 2 gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Starei attento a dire che il City è superiore alla Juve.



sulla carta non c'è paragone...in tutti i reparti sono superiori anche i panchinari, poi sul campo può succedere di tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sulla carta non c'è paragone...in tutti i reparti sono superiori anche i panchinari, poi sul campo può succedere di tutto


Eh con la carta ci si pulisce  bisogna guardare il collettivo, poi è ovvio che Tevez sia più forte di Quagliarella, però il calcio è prima di tutto uno sport di squadra.


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

Il centrocampo del city non mi sembra meglio di quello della juve onestamente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh con la carta ci si pulisce  bisogna guardare il collettivo, poi è ovvio che Tevez sia più forte di Quagliarella, però il calcio è prima di tutto uno sport di squadra.



è apposta ho detto che sul campo può succedere di tutto...
cmq una cosa che non centra niente, il City con i panchinari vince la Serie A 
Wright
Clichy Zabaleta Kolo Tourè Richards
Milner Nasrì Rodwell Barry
Balotelli Dzeko

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo del city non mi sembra meglio di quello della juve onestamente...



oddio David Silva Tourè Nasrì sono tantissima roba


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Il city si regge solo grazie ad un giocatore imho, YAYA TOURE.. è lui il vero fuoriclasse. Manca lui il city non è granche

David silva l'anno scorso era una bestia, quest'anno mi sembra poca roba. Nasri è un buon giocatore niente di che.


----------



## Cm Punk (23 Settembre 2012)

Sono imbattibili, perderanno forse almeno una partita fra 3 o 4 anni.


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oddio David Silva Tourè Nasrì sono tantissima roba



Ovviamente si, sono grandi giocatori, è anche difficile fare una comparazione visto il sistema di gioco diverso, spesso i Silva e i Nasri giocano nel tridente d'attacco o nel tris di trequartisti, c'è da dire che schierano Garcia attualmente nella linea mediana, che alla juve non troverebbe di sicuro posto.


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il city si regge solo grazie ad un giocatore imho, YAYA TOURE.. è lui il vero fuoriclasse. Manca lui il city non è granche
> 
> David silva l'anno scorso era una bestia, quest'anno mi sembra poca roba. Nasri è un buon giocatore niente di che.




Il city a livello di rosa è superiore alla juve (imho). Il problema è che ha come allenatore uno che vale un franco colomba qualsiasi. Ci fosse un allenatore vero e non un pagliaccio raccomandato, il city vincerebbe la premier passeggiando e in champions semifinali sicure ogni anno, minimo.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

La Juventus si ritrova contro ogni domenica squadre assolutamente mediocri, perchè cosi si è ridotto il campionato italiano. Sarà dura per loro perdere, francamente.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2012)

potranno anche vincere ma non se li fila più nessuno.......


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Sono imbattibili, perderanno forse almeno una partita fra 3 o 4 anni.



Purtroppo hai ragione... Giocano un bel calcio... Quest'anno sono sicuro che rischieranno pure di vincere la Coppa Campioni...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gentleman, quindi lo paghi a me a Darren, dopo che lui però ha ceduto il suo iPhone
> Tra Borriello, Pazzini, Matri, azzi e mazzi, lui sarebbe stato l'acquisto migliore.
> Ciò nonostante, non è sicuramente un Quagliarella che avrebbe cambiato questo Milan.


Assolutamente, però ci sarebbe stato molto più utile, anche perchè tecnicamente e molto più forte dei giocatori che hai citato ed ha lampi da top player.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2012)

I deliri di innopotenza di voi Rubentini sono assurdi ...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche noi abbiamo perso 4-0 col deportivo con nesta e maldini in difesa
> 
> Cosa significa?????
> 
> ...



La juve è piu' forte del Chelsa,senza dubbio.Credo solo che si stia esagerando con la squadra bianconera,che non ha le carte per vincere la coppa,ma puo' fare una buona champions(Real,Barca e Bayern sono superiore e le prime 2 non di poco).Il campionato lo annienta,troppo piu' forte delle altre!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, però ci sarebbe stato molto più utile, anche perchè tecnicamente e molto più forte dei giocatori che hai citato ed ha lampi da top player.


Esatto, molto meglio lui che Pazzini, tuttavia col Pazzo siamo stati costretti da Cassano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è apposta ho detto che sul campo può succedere di tutto...
> cmq una cosa che non centra niente, il City con i panchinari vince la Serie A
> Wright
> Clichy Zabaleta Kolo Tourè Richards
> ...


Ma sempre sulla carta, se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è che serve il collettivo e serve vederlo in campo, con i nomi ci fai poco.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Sono praticamente campioni d'italia con 30 e pass giornate d'anticipo


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

e la juve ce l aveva anche offerto...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Quanti ce ne fanno?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I deliri di innopotenza di voi Rubentini sono assurdi ...



Che deliri? Io mica dico che la Juve vincerà sicuramente la champ. Dico solo che chiunque ci avrà sul suo cammino dovrà sputare sangue per batterci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

come godrei se rimanessero a bocca asciutta a fine stagione


----------



## LeonFlare (25 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come godrei se rimanessero a bocca asciutta a fine stagione



Ma nessuno è convinto di vincere la champions, certo la speranza c'è ma un conto è sperare e un altro essere convinti di vincerla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Che deliri? Io mica dico che la Juve vincerà sicuramente la champ. Dico solo che chiunque ci avrà sul suo cammino dovrà sputare sangue per batterci.


Ed è vero [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] pochi cavoli.
Dispiace non poter competere con loro ma la colpa è solo e soltanto del nostro presidente.


----------

